# PHP Configuration help - Large file uploads



## shuggans (Sep 1, 2011)

I am having the WORST time getting large files(videos, specifically) to uplaod in PHP.  small files work, but larger files do not.  I am not sure if it is a timout thing or a max upload size thing.  I've checked what seems to be everything I can find in many different forumns and on google trying to pinpoint the issue, but have had no success.  
Running Server 2008 R2 x64

Here is my phpinfo():


> System 	Windows NT LOKI 6.1 build 7601 (Unknow Windows version Standard Edition Service Pack 1) i586
> Build Date 	Mar 17 2011 10:46:06
> Compiler 	MSVC9 (Visual C++ 2008)
> Architecture 	x86
> ...


----------



## Disparia (Sep 1, 2011)

How big of a file have you been able to upload?

After changing my php.ini with similar 'large' settings, I wrote up a quick test page and was able to do a 3.2GB file. This is on Apache though. You may need to fiddle with your FastCGI settings in case there is something limiting the size of the file or time it takes to upload.


----------



## shuggans (Sep 2, 2011)

It seemed like files that where larger than around 850MB in size would error out.  I get many different errors (404, 503, etc.)


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 2, 2011)

"upload_max_filesize 15000M 15000M"

Max file size is apparently 15 GB.  That's not the problem.  More likely, the connection between server and client gets interrupted and resume isn't supported so the upload must start over.  Files that large should be uploaded via FTP, not HTTP (PHP).


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 2, 2011)

Yea like Ford said I would upload via FTP or you could split the file up using WinRAR, but FTP is your easiest and best option.


----------



## shuggans (Sep 11, 2011)

I have decided to rewrite using FTP... the other way is too much of a mess.  Thanks for your help guys!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 11, 2011)

you could change the transfer time settings in php.ini to allow for really long transfers. fyi.


----------

